# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  The BEST Hockey Stick

## RoNNy THe BuLL

For all those Ice Hockey enthusiasts, what's the best hockey stick you've used?

I had a Triflex, but the blade broke. I managed to fit in a Vector blade in my Triflex stick and it was good for a few games, but there's a little bit of wood in my Vector blade and the wood is getting weak, so my shots aren't as great as they were before.

My brother and cousin have Synergy one-pieces, but they broke also. We managed to put in some new composite blades, but I ain't feelin' in the two-piecers. I'm all about one piece.

The next stick I'm going to pick up is the one-piece Vector.

----------


## anteriordeltoid

the easton grip, 100 or 110 flex with a easton pro blade that has a killer heel curve. i played junior hockey, and i used to rip some slapshots so hard, if the puck hit the post, people in the stands would go deaf. but i always had a very hard shot, if i used a wood stick, it probably wouldnt last more than 1 period.

----------


## c_ville

the only goalie stick i would ever play with is the sherwood 9950, thiabault curve.

----------


## biglouie250

i had a pro shop fabricate a shaft for me made out carbon fiber and light weight aluminum. The thing is hollow but pretty much unbreakable. I used an easton blade with it.

----------


## MaxRock

Bang for your Buck is the Vector i tried every one-piece on the market and the vector will last forever......but saying that nothing compares to the rockets that synergys produce. If your paying go with the CCM Vector but if your team is paying take the Easton hands down..

----------


## TRIBOL

Easton aluminum when i played in hs was my favorite w/ koho revelution blade. took me alot of trial and error but finally found that this works best for me.

TrIBOL

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

I like the synergy, but it breaks real easily. I have two buddies on the Montreal Canadiens and they use the Easton Grip-Lite and love it.

----------


## jowl77

you guys clearly don't play hockey competitivly. The best stick's are obviously one pieces (graphite) adn the best one is the new easton stealth. Its way to expensive ($410can) so i use the Bauer Vapor XX, great stick!

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

> Easton aluminum when i played in hs was my favorite w/ koho revelution blade. took me alot of trial and error but finally found that this works best for me.
> 
> TrIBOL


The Koho Revolution (Jagr) sucks ass, atleast the one pieces. Gaaaaarbage.

----------


## Therocksbiggestfan

get the synergy 100 flex amazing light and durable and if the shaft breaks u get a new one right away for free

----------


## 1819

easton cyclone composite now with my own blades. easton or christian alum when i played. those things weighed like 20 lbs. just remember to find somethin comfortable. its not the stick. gretzky scored over half his points with a $9 titan.

----------


## 1819

> the easton grip, 100 or 110 flex with a easton pro blade that has a killer heel curve. i played junior hockey, and i used to rip some slapshots so hard, if the puck hit the post, people in the stands would go deaf. but i always had a very hard shot, if i used a wood stick, it probably wouldnt last more than 1 period.


come on dog... al maciniss shot around 105 and he used a wooden sherwood.

----------


## Rob

shiat...this is my domaine mayn

all the 1 peices are similar to one another...they all can break and pretty much do the same thing, but the stick that I use consistantly is synergy..

----------

